# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  JPD Akafuji

## KetapangKoi

Selamat Siang Koi Lovers,
Apakah ada yang pernah coba pakan colour JPD Akafuji?
Kalau ada, boleh diinfo dong kualitas pakan tersebut.. apabila dibandingkan dengan saki hikari colour bagusan mana?
Terimakasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

